# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Avrasyacılık Rusya'nın Kimlik Arayışı

## bozok

*Avrasyacılık Rusya'nın Kimlik Arayışı*



*Avrasyacılık. Rus entelektüellerce 1920'lerin başında i. dünya savaşı ve 1917 devrimi akabinde yaşanan bunalım dönemini aşma gayesiyle geliştirilmiş ve 1990lı yıllarda Sovyetlerin dağılmasından sonra yeni Avrasyacılık adıyla tekrar canlandırılmış bir fikir hareketidir bir medeniyet inşa projesi olarak Avrasyacılık. Rusya'nın ve çevresinin medeniyet kimliğini yeniden yorumlayan, kendine özgü bir mekan idraki, tarih anlayışı ve sosyoekonomik yapı geliştiren. ülke dahilinde kültürel çoğulculuğu, dünyada ise çok kutuplu bir düzeni öngören. her medeniyetin kendi dinamiklerinden beslenerek gelişmesi gerektiğini savunan. batılılaşmaya alternatif bir fikir sistemidir.*



*16.07.2009 / kidap.com.tr*

----------


## bozok

*“AVRASYA YANSIMALARI(!)”*


*Av. Suat BULUT*
*21yyte.org*
*27 şubat 2009* 




Rus stratejist Aleksandr Dugin tarafından kaleme alınan *“Rus Jeopolitiği; Avrasyacı Yaklaşım”* adlı eserin Türkçe’ye tercüme edilerek yayınlanması fikir hayatımız bakımından oldukça önemli bir hizmet olarak değerlendirilebilir.


Vügar İmanov tarafından tercüme edilip, 2003 yılında Küre Yayınları tarafından basılan eser bu bağlamda oldukça önemli bir boşluğu doldurmuştur. 

Bu güzel çalışmadan sonra, adı geçen kitabı çeviren Vügar İmanov’un telif eseri olup ve bir açıdan da Avrasyacılık hakkında tamamlayıcı eser olarak da tanımlanması mümkün olan,* “Avrasyacılık; Rusya’nın Kimlik Arayışı”* adlı kitap da aynı yayınevi tarafından 2008 yılında basılmıştır. Söz konusu kitabında yazar, Avrasyacılık hareketinin temellerini, kurucu fikir adamlarını ve bu hareketin ortaya çıktığı, sosyolojik, ekonomik, tarihsel ve coğrafi ortamları yine Avrasyacılığın kurucuları olarak kabul ettiği, Trubetskoy, Savitski, Panarin, Erasov gibi aydınların eserlerinden alıntılar yaparak uzun uzadıya anlatmış olup kitabının ilk üç bölümüne kadar tarihsel süreci takip ederek, en son Dugin ve Putin’e kadar gelmiş ve burada tarihi süreci haklı olarak bitirmiştir. 

Ancak bu güzel araştırmaya sonradan eklendiği izlenimini veren dördüncü bölümde ise* “Avrasya Yansımaları”* adı altında Türkiye özelinde bazı aydınlar ve yayınlar esas alınarak, Türk Fikir Hayatında Avrasyacılıkla ilgili birikimin sorgulandığı bölümde yapılan değerlendirmelerin yazarın kapasitesini fazlasıyla aştığını ve kendi kitabındaki bilgilerle dahi çelişkili hükümlere vardığı ve bu yönüyle bu güzel çalışmaya gölge düşüren tespit ve yorum hatalarıyla dolu söz konusu son bölümün değerlendirmesini yapmak gerekliliği doğmuştur. 

Söz konusu kitabın ilk üç bölümündeki nesnellik ve araştırmacılığın ortadan kalktığı ve yazarın üslubunun ani bir değişime uğrayarak agresifleşip, alaycı ve yanlış bilgilerin görüldüğü bu bölüm (dördüncü bölüm) okunduktan sonra, yazarın bir araştırmacı-yazar olarak başarılı ancak bir entelektüel olarak bu alanı magazinel ve pejoratif söylemlerle haddinde fazla zorladığı görülmektedir.

Bahsi geçen “*Avrasya Yansımaları”* (4. Bölüm) başlığı altında, Türkiye özelinde değişik fikir grupları ve bazı yayın organları incelenmiş olup bunların özetle Avrasyacılığı bilmedikleri, bu aydınların bilgisiz, yüzeysel bakışa sahip oldukları, sınırları zorlayan ve haddi aşan bir üslupsuzlukla anlatılmaya çalışılarak güya eleştiri yapılmaya çalışılmıştır.

Gerek yazarın kendi kitabında (Avrasyacılık; Rusya’nın Kimlik Arayışı) ve gerekse çevirisini yaptığı Dugin’in eserinde (Rus Jeopolitiği; Avrasyacı Yaklaşım) Avrasyacılığın, Rus ve Rusya merkezli bir strateji olduğu, Rusya için önemli bir vizyon olarak değerlendirildiği açıktır. Bu yönüyle de Rus Milliyetçiliğinin değişik ve emperyal bir yorumu olduğundan kuşku duyulmamaktadır. (Bu tespitin sadece bu iki çalışma bakımından yapıldığını belirtmek gerekliliğini ifade etmek isteriz.) Ayrıca bu saptamanın yazar tarafından da kitabının başlığı ile teyit edildiği ortadadır. Rusya’nın kimlik arayışı elbette ki Rusya özelindeki çalışmalarla ve Rusya eksenli olacaktır. Bu yönüyle Avrasyacılık yazarın anlattığı ve anlamlandırdığı anlamda Rusya’nın öncülüğünde ve Rusya için bir strateji olarak ortaya çıkmaktadır. 

Buna rağmen yazarın kitabından böyle bir sonuç çıkmamasına ve önemle bahsettiği klasik Avrasyacı yazarlar tarafından da bu yönde ciddi bir iddia söz konusu olmamasına rağmen Avrasyacılığı bir *“Medeniyet Projesi”* olarak algılaması ve böyle takdim etmesinin anlamlı bir gerekçesi bulunmamaktadır. Kitabının girişinde, S.P. Huntington’a atıfta bulunan Yazar, Huntington’un Medeniyet kavramını din ekseninde algıladığını görmezden gelmektedir. Medeniyeti bir analiz birimi olarak ele almanın sadece metodolojik bir benzerlik taşıyabileceğini, çözümleme bakımından ve Avrasyacılık özelinde, farklı dinlere ve etni-sitelere sahip topluluklardan oluşan Avrasya coğrafyasında nasıl bir medeniyet kurgusuna gidileceği açık bir çelişki olmakla, muhayyel bir çaba olarak kalmaktadır. 

Aynı gerekçeyle yine kitabının giriş kısmında Ahmet Davutoğlu’na atıfta bulunan Yazar, Davutoğlu’nun *“ben idraki”* kavramını esas almakta ve buradan oldukça zorlama bir yorumla Klasik Avrasyacı yazarlarla bağlantı kurmaya çabalamaktadır. Davutoğlu’nun tanımı ile (kimliği de aşan) “… ancak ve ancak daha kapsamlı bir varlık bilinci, bilgi temeli ve davranış normları bütünü ile yeni bir medeniyet oluşabileceği (s.18) yaklaşımını referans almakla hem popülist davranmakta hem de söyledikleri arasındaki çelişkilerin artmasına yol açmaktadır. 

Bu tanımda anlatılmaya çalışılan ben idrakinin ancak bir din tarafından sağlanabileceği gerçeği bile hem Davutoğlu’nun hem de Huntigton’un medeniyeti din eksenli algıladıklarını göstermesi bakımından dikkate değerdir. İşte tam da bu noktada yine aynı problem karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Bu atıflarla ulaşılan medeniyet tasavvuru ile Klasik Avrasyacıların medeniyet tasavvurları arasındaki gizlenemez farkın yazar tarafından yok sayılmasının ikna edici bir yanı bulunmamaktadır. Yazarı içine düştüğü bu ve benzeri pek çok çelişkiyi uzun uzadıya anlatmak mümkünse de üzerinde asıl durulması gereken konunun Yazar tarafından bir medeniyet projesi olarak takdim edilmeye çalışılan Avrasyacılığın bir medeniyet projesi olmadığı ve olmayacağıdır. 

Yazarın, Klasik Avrasyacı düşünürlerle hiçbir ortak yönleri olmadığını ifade ettiği Türk Aydınlarında agresif ve alaycı bir üslupla bahsettiğini, bu Aydınların, Rus Avrasyacılığı ile uyumlu olmadıklarını, Avrasya Bölgesini tanımadıklarını, bilgisiz ve çelişkili fikirlere sahip olduklarını ifade ettiğini belirtmiştik. 

üzellikle, üslubunun en çok agresifleştiği bölüm olan* “Milliyetçilerin”* Avrasya’sı* “Türk/Turan Birliği”* başlıklı bölümde, başta ümit üzdağ olmak üzere, N. Kemal Zeybek, Arslan Bulut ve Suat İlhan gibi aydınlara saldırmakta ve bunların, Avrasyacı olamayacaklarını (sanki böyle bir iddiaları varmış gibi) çünkü Avrasyacılıktan bahsederken Türkiye’yi ve Türklüğü ön plana çıkardıklarını bunun da Klasik Rus Avrasyacılarının fikirlerine ters düştüğünü ifade etmektedir. 

Bir başka ifadeyle Araştırmacı Vügar İmanov, adı geçen Türk Aydınlarına zımnen, Rus Milliyetçiliği yapmadıkları için sitem etmektedir. Türk Milliyetçilerinden Rus Milliyetçiliği yapılmasını istemek ve buna gerekçe olarak da kafasında tam oturmadığı anlaşılan, medeniyet, kültür, din …. gibi sosyolojik kavramları yanlış yorumlayıp yanlış yerlerde kullanmakla bu gerekçeyi sağlamaya çalışmaktadır. 

Oysa yine kendi kitabında eleştirmeye çalıştığı ümit üzdağ’dan* “... her toplum için farklı bir Avrasyacılık tanımı bulunduğunu…”* alıntısını yapan yazar bu alıntıdaki ifadelere rağmen ve Avrasyacılığı bir medeniyet projesi zannettiğinden ısrarla Rus Avrasyacılığı yapılmadığını ve bu sebeple de bu aydınların bilgisiz olduğunu oldukça alaycı bir üslupla anlatmaktadır. 

Yazarımız hızını almayıp Attila İlhan hakkında da *“… Böylelikle Türkiye’nin son zamanlarda önemli şairlerinden addedilen Attila İlhan’ın Avrasyacı bir düşünür olduğu kanısı oluşmuştur”* gibi alaycı bir üslupla Türk Fikir hayatı hakkında ciddi bir müktesebata sahip olmadığı ve bu haliyle yönlendirildiği kanaatini güçlendiren ifadelerle Attila İlhan’ın ne şair (çünkü sadece şair addediliyor) ne de bir fikir adamı (çünkü bu sadece bir kanı olarak kalıyor) olarak kabul etmeyen yazarın bu tavırları hiç de yabancı gelmemektedir. 

Yazar, Türk Aydınlarına gösteremediği anlayış (!) iyiniyet (!) ve müsamahayı her nedense, gereğinden fazla etkisi altında kaldığı anlaşılan ve Türkiye için *“Bir Ulus Devlet ve NATO üyesi olarak, Türkiye Avrasya projesi için yeterince hasım bir oluşumdur. Böyle bir Türkiye ile Rusya’nın orta hedeflerinden çok daha fazla jeopolitik çelişkiler bulunmaktadır”* diyen Aleksandr Dugin’e gösteren ve çalakalem Dugin’in Türkiye aleyhindeki yorumlarını revize etmeye çalışan Yazar,* “ancak” “aslında”* gibi ifadelerle olayı geçiştirmeye çalışmaktadır. 

NATO’yu anladık diyelim, ancak *“bir ulus devlet”* olarak yazarın ve Dugin’in beğenmediği Türkiye için her ikisine de şu hususu ifade etmemiz gerekir ki bu da Ulus Devletin bizim için olmazsa olmazımız olduğudur. Tıpkı Avrasyacılığın da yaza ve Dugin için olmazsa olmazı olduğu gibi… 

Komplekse lüzum yok. Elbette ki Türk Aydınları Avrasyacılığı, İmanov gibi ya da O’nun öve öve bitiremediği Rus Aydınları gibi anlayamaz, anlamlandıramaz. Yazar araştırma alanı olan Avrasyacılığın bir *“medeniyet projesi olmadığını”* bunun ancak ve ancak bir strateji olabileceğini eğer kendisinin anladığı anlamda Avrasyacılığın bir medeniyet projesi olduğunda ısrarlı ise bu medeniyetin merkezinde bütün emperyal görüntüsüyle Rusya’nın olduğunu anlamak gibi bir çabaya gayret etmelidir. Bu Milletin ABD (Ilımlı İslam) veya Rus (Yazarın anladığı Avrasyacılık) himayesinde yaşamasını gerektirir hiçbir gerekçe yoktur. 

Son olarak Yazarın üstadı DUGİN’den bir alıntı yaparak ve söylenecek daha çok şeyin var olduğunu ifade ederek yazıya son verelim:

*“Turancı bir entegrasyon jeopolitik Avrasyacılığın, karşı- tezidir. Bu tür bir entegrasyon karasal güçleri üç kısma parçalamaktadır. Turancılık İran ve Afganistan konusunda ise İslam Dünyasını bölük pörçük etmektedir. Buradan hareketle, hertland Türkiye’ye ve ‘Panturanizm’ taşıyıcılarına karşı sert bir pozisyonel savaş ilan etmelidir.”* 

Yazardan son bir talep; ünlü Tunuslu Sosyolog, Albert Memmi’nin *“Sömürgecinin Portresi, Sömürgeleştirilenin Portresi”* adlı kitabı bir an önce okumasıdır. 

Zırva tevil götürdü………

...

----------

